# Wing Chun in Charleston?



## KHayden (Dec 13, 2010)

Any practitioners in Charleston, SC ?


----------



## KHayden (Dec 20, 2010)

It's unfortunate the lack of any Wing Chun in my area. Any opinions on training by oneself with the occasional seminar thrown in? Would it be better to spend my time training in an art I can find in my area?


----------



## Vajramusti (Dec 21, 2010)

KHayden said:


> It's unfortunate the lack of any Wing Chun in my area. Any opinions on training by oneself with the occasional seminar thrown in? Would it be better to spend my time training in an art I can find in my area?


______________________________________________There is a lot of bad wing chun around. If you don't have access to a good wing chun sifu- I would pick another art which might have a good accessible teacher.

joy Chaudhuri


----------

